# Oops Litter Absecon, NJ - All Have Found Homes! :-)



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

Jilly's babies are 9 days old today and I think are all Agouti color mismarked hoodies and mismarked barebacks. Not sure about the ears yet. Mom is a dumbo, but I have no idea what the father is. There are 8 girls and 6 boys. They are being handled every day and will lay calmly on their backs enjoying tummy rubs! I will post pictures of them later today.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Oops Litter Will Be Ready For Adoption 6/28/11 Absecon, NJ*

Day 9 ~ Here's the girls individual pictures!


087 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Girl 1 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


088 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Girl 2 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


089 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Girl 3 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


090 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Girl 4 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


091 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Girl 5 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


092 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Girl 6 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


093 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Girl 7 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


094 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Girl 8 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Oops Litter Will Be Ready For Adoption 6/28/11 Absecon, NJ*

Day 9 ~ Here are the boys individual pictures! (And a couple of random cuteness pics)


095 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Boy 1 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


096 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Boy 2 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


097 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Boy 3 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


098 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Boy 4 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


099 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Boy 5 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


100 Jilly Rittens Day 9 Boy 6 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


085 Jilly Ritten So Relaxed Day 8 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


086 Jilliy Ritten Cutting Teeth! Day 9 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Oops Litter Will Be Ready For Adoption 6/28/11 Absecon, NJ*

they are so cute and OMG the fluff starting to grow, they are sooo cute sorry but they are I want to ratnap them XD


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Oops Litter Will Be Ready For Adoption 6/28/11 Absecon, NJ*

Babies are two weeks old today! All of their eyes are open and they are starting to crawl around. I transferred them to a bigger cage. Jilly was soooooo happy about that! She was climbing and jumping and looked like she was saying, "I'm free! I'm free!" These little bubs are handled A LOT! They all get their paws played with and held so they will be good about nail clipping if necessary and they all like to lay in your hand on their backs and get their tummys rubbed. These guys are going to be super social and cuddle bugs! I'm taking reservations now...who wants a couple of these cuties?  I will be posting individual pictures of them today with their temporary names to identify them more easily.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Oops Litter Will Be Ready For Adoption 6/28/11 Absecon, NJ*

Four males left! They are such cuddle bugs! Six weeks old.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Oops Litter Will Be Ready For Adoption 6/28/11 Absecon, NJ*

Here are pictures of the males that are available for adoption.


Jilly 011 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly 010 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly 008 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly 007 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


----------

